# I wasn't going to do a build thread but.......



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought that there may be some newer members that would like to see this. I made one of these wooden motorcycles a while back and posted the progress on the forum. There was plenty of interest and the project was a complete success with tons of input from the member of WWT. This time, I'm making the exact same bike, but scaled down by 50%. So far, I've been able to make all of the parts out of scrap and I'm hoping to making the majority of the motorcycle out of small scrap pieces. This project will most likely take up all of my shop time and then some so by posting progress pictures, at least you guys will know that I'm still alive. :blink:
I will continue to post pictures until it is done. If you have an interest in this thread, feel free to follow along and ask questions.
Now, for the first pictures. I know that it doesn't look like much so far, but these two tires and rims, represent 8 hours of work and the tires still need some shaping. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh boy, I'm on this like a duck on a june-bug. I gotta see how this comes out. Thanks, Kenbo, keep it coming.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking at the size of the wheels its not going to get very good fuel mileage....
:laughing:

Nice detail work bro...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo... Do you sleep? Nice looking wheels, brother. I'll be tuned in for the saga!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken that Star of David motorcycle wheel would qualify for a Kosher Seal of Approval. 




.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought you were crazy before...now I'm sure of it! Looking forward to following along on this one. I came to the other one towards the very end.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. These were all cut on the scroll saw and then sanded to fit together. The spokes were the most time consuming because they had to be individually shaped. This one is for a gift, so I'm hoping for the best on this one. I'm under the gun as I only have until Christmas to completely finish it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your sick. But you can send it my way


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ken, you continue to be a machine. Color me impressed. You going to go with all the same details as the other bike or make some style changes as far as accessories etc?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

All I can say is thank goodness this wasn't one of the alternate method challenge pieces. My method would be to farm it out to Kenbo! :laughing:

Looks like it will be a great build. Sign me up! :thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn Kenbo, I want some of that coffee you've been drinking! If I had half of your energy, I might get a few projects finished. Been waiting for warmer weather to finish that 11 foot shelf, I started 2 weeks ago


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Ken, you're interfering with everyone elses shoptime here. This is getting into a new hobby - Following Kenbo's Build Threads :laughing:.
I'm for sure hooked up on this one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

frankp said:


> You going to go with all the same details as the other bike or make some style changes as far as accessories etc?


Thanks again for the kind words guys. I'm looking forward to the challenges of this project. It's size is definitely an issue. 
Frank, my father has loved my woodend motorcycle since day one. He used to come over to my shop almost on a daily basis just to see what progress had been done on the project. He is in awe of the original and talks about it all the time. I'm making this scaled down model for him for Christmas. The design and features will remain the same, as this is the bike that he likes so much. I'm hoping to get some more pieces cut tonight. The progress will be slow on this one for sure.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> The progress will be slow on this one for sure.


Yeah, and I'm a old black lady. Seriously, we have different definitions of the word "slow", methinks.:laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*I'm tagging this one....*

....... so I can keep an "I" on it.

You simply amaze me with your time, patience, and perserverance. I am really looking forward to this build.

Fabian


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I managed to get a few more pieces cut today. The chain, the sprockets some spacers, the front shocks, the chain guard and the brake discs. Unfortunately, there was a flaw in the wood that I didn't see and it destroyed the chain guard, the front shocks and one of the brake discs. Not to worry, I fully expected there to be a few mishaps along the way due to the small size of some of these pieces. You can see a lot of dust on these pieces as they are only partially shaped. I will finish shaping them a little later and tomorrow, I will recut the pieces that broke today. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool - i am going to watch this build - keep it up


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am totally impressed, that is some fine work Ken, you have the patience of Job.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

and the steady hands of a surgeon. I'd break those tiny parts just by trying to hold them..

Outstanding work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea can't wait to see more it's better than soaps keep up the good work.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, Ken. 
My admiration for your work knows no bounds. Your flat work is amazing, but this build is totally awesome! 
Thanks for allowing us to watch.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Ken 

Can you list the tools needed to. Due this kind of work .
I like to try something this project . Not sure, if I have all the tools .
Thank you


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, the pieces all look so cool. I love the scale and am really looking forward to watching you create another masterpiece. Thank you for taking the time to share.

I agree with Frankp. Your sense of "slow" is highly relative. Your personal time base is not calibrated to the same scale normal people use. You're a bionic creation from the future and you've been sent back to the past to guide mortals like myself towards the light of inspiration and incredulity.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

info said:


> Hey Ken
> 
> Can you list the tools needed to. Due this kind of work .
> I like to try something this project . Not sure, if I have all the tools .
> Thank you


 
This is an easy question to answer. Thus far, I have used my drill press with assorted bits, a disc sander, a quarter sheet palm sander and a scroll saw. That it.


I managed to squeeze in another 4 1/2 hours on the bike today. I recut the parts that I broke yesterday and shaped them all. I did a couple of dry fits and started in on the front fender for the bike as well as the front for assembly. After finishing the rough fit on the front fender, I'm not so sure that I like it and I may be recutting it. I'm gonna sleep on it tonight and try to shape it a little more tomorrow. I may or may not keep it. Either way, tomorrow is another day. Thanks for looking in guys and thanks for the kind words.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 31177


Wow! That is so cool... I was seriously grinning throughout that last set of pictures.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry to ask so many ? . I don't have a scroll saw . Is there difference from grizzly 100 dollar saw to 500 dewalt ? What would you recommend ? 
I never use one . I would like to get into that .
. Since winter coming . I have a 10 x 12 yard barn , I also put small heater in . My get away from 3 girls here . Wife and 2 daughter . This would be a great winter hobby . 
We did have woodcraft , that's where I got started . There was great service . He closed shop . 

Thank you


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken, I can't get over how efficiently you churn out one project after another, then miniaturize a past project. This is looking great!


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm suddenly overtaken by a rush of envy Ken. I not only envy your skills as a woodworker, but I envy how much time you are able to spend in your shop! I'm thinking I need to "re-train" the wife on my time management...lol.
You're tutorials are fantastic and I appreciate what you bring to this forum. Thanks Ken!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

info said:


> Sorry to ask so many ? . I don't have a scroll saw . Is there difference from grizzly 100 dollar saw to 500 dewalt ? What would you recommend ?
> I never use one . I would like to get into that .
> . Since winter coming . I have a 10 x 12 yard barn , I also put small heater in . My get away from 3 girls here . Wife and 2 daughter . This would be a great winter hobby .
> We did have woodcraft , that's where I got started . There was great service . He closed shop .
> ...


 
If you are seriously considering purchasing a scroll saw, my advice would be to purchase the best on you can without breaking the bank. I can't speak for the Grizzly saw, but I have owned the DeWalt 788 and it is a fine saw with low vibrations and a top lifting arm for blade feeds. I wrote an article for the forum members a while ago on the options of scroll saws and what to look for. Here's the link to that article.  I hope it helps you in your choice.



> I'm suddenly overtaken by a rush of envy Ken. I not only envy your skills as a woodworker, but I envy how much time you are able to spend in your shop! I'm thinking I need to "re-train" the wife on my time management...lol.


:laughing: I hear ya on the time issue. I usually spend about an hour or two in the shop every day, if I can. I make sure that all of the yard work and other little things that I have to do are done during the week so that I can have the entire weekend in my shop. My wife is a great lady who never complains about my shop time. We've been together for 22 years and she knows how important my shop time is to me. As well, she has her own crafts that she likes to work on so me being in the shop, affords her the time to work on her stuff without me chasing her around the house with love in my eyes. :laughing: Wednesday nights is the night that my wife and daughters sit down and watch Survivor. I don't watch television at all and find better things to do with my time. Let's see, everyone in the house is watching reality television. How can I spend my time? :blink: To the shop!!!!! The are many times that my wife will say "dinner wont be for another hour or so, why don't you go play in your shop for a while and I'll call you when it's almost ready." She's a good lady and I don't have a bad word to say about her. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the kind words guys. This project is coming along nicely and I am pleased with the progress. It's a little slower going than I remember but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I
> Thanks for the kind words guys. This project is coming along nicely and I am pleased with the progress. It's a little slower going than I remember but I am really enjoying it.


It's a joy watching this come together, Ken.
As to slower than the last time.....in my shop, smaller means slower. At my age, the old eyes aren't as fast as they used to be.:laughing:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Very fine work as usual, Ken. This is thoroughly entertaining, and I really am enjoying watching this build.

I was curious though.... When you built the last one, many asked, and you speculated as to how many hours it took you to build the last one. Are you keeping track of the time it is taking you for this one? If not, I'm sure it wouldn't be that hard to guess how much you have done so far, and then keep track of future time. That way, IF you wanted to make some more and sell them, you would have an idea of how much time you ACTUALLY had in them. Just a thought.

Keep up the amazing, incredible, astounding, and beautiful work.

Fabian

PS.... I know of a few bikers in the chicago-land area that would love to have drill bits sticking out the side of their wheels for "traffic control".


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ken for the update on the bike. Your doing a great job on it. I hope you like it as much as we do, because its beautiful. Keep em comin.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Are you keeping track of the time it is taking you for this one?


 

Actually Fabian, I am keeping track this time. I have a time log on the wall and I am logging in my hours with each visit. I am at approximately 14 hours thus far. I will continue to track it, because I'm sure that the question will come up again as to how long it took. Thanks for the interest and for the kind words guys. Unfortunately, I'm taking a break tonight and I will return to it tomorrow with a fresh look. The more I think about it, the more I don't like the front fender and I'm going to remake it. All part of the process.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It was mentioned that this is a scaled-down version of a previous project of Ken's. I was curious to see it so I searched and finally found the old topic. For the benefit of others who may also want to see it, here's the links:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/motorcycle-build-23114/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/motorcycle-done-23741/

After seeing how awesome the previous build turned out I'm even more excited about watching this one come together.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see the progress.Ken doesnt really make small projects,he just has grotesquely large hands.Seriously I dont know how you do this stuff?Amazing is all I can say!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Itchy Brother said:


> .Ken doesnt really make small projects,he just has grotesquely large hands.


 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I actually laughed out loud at this one. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I actually laughed out loud at this one. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



I wish I had only laughed at that one. Now the question is, "Should I just start buying monitors in bulk???"!:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: You guys kill me. 


Last night, I put in another 3 1/2 hours and after another solid 8 hours today, the total hours thus far is 27. With that being said, it doesn't look like much for 27 hours of work. I decided that I wasn't happy with the previous front fender and had to rethink my process of cutting. I added a zero clearance auxiliary table to my band saw and used a 1/8" blade to cut the thicker stock. All of the other stuff was cut on the scroll saw as usual. Several pieces were broken today and I think that it was flaws in the wood that caused the breakages. I was able to repair each piece and I just hope that they stay together. Tomorrow is another day and I'm looking forward to seeing what progress on this project it brings. Here's the bike in various stages of today; from dry fits to being clamped and waiting for glue to dry.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

That is just ridiculous.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

cocheseuga said:


> That is just ridiculous.


In a very cool way!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Where'd you find giant clamps to make the bike look small???

Looks awesome man!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Ken, you must have the hands of a brain surgeon to work on this.

Looking great, there.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> ........ I'm under the gun as I only have until Christmas to completely finish it.


What do you mean - under the gun? It's early November and you're almost done....:yes:.
This is looking absolutely amazing. Interesting to see that you are using dental tools as well.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow that's just awsome ,dude.:notworthy: here I'm trying to convert a master bath into a 3rd bedroom and make the furniture for it. and your turning out these fantastic fleet of mini harleys. wanna come to Pa and help me finish? sure can use your workmanship and time management skills .:thumbsup: Oh yeah bring your shop! lol .


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, just beautiful! That takes a lot of planning and close tolerances, I just don't have that kind of patience. Way to go Ken!:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Longknife said:


> Interesting to see that you are using dental tools as well.


 
Thanks for the compliments guys. I have a full set of "dental" scrapers and picks that I use on a regular basis with my scrolling. They really help to clean up the interior cuts on some pieces.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go ken bike looks good. I think you'll get it done by x- mas no problem. Your father will be happy to get that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Been following this thread with absolute amazement. 
Ken, your engineering, organizational and woodworking skills are simply phenomenal. Not to mention your obviously deep well of patience.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Been following this thread with absolute amazement.
> Ken, your engineering, organizational and woodworking skills are simply phenomenal. Not to mention your obviously deep well of patience.


Don't let him fool you. Ever notice how he always crops out that one wall from the photos? That's where his sweat shop of elves is situated. Kenbo may be fooling some of you but I'm not quite so gullible! Hehe. I jest... But only because I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made some good progress today even though I didn't get as much time in the shop as I wished. I also broke a few pieces and had to make new ones so some time got wasted, but it did make me rethink some of the methods that I was using. Either way, got the frame painted, the chain and guard assembly installed, the front fork assembly installed and the rear fender installed as well as both wheels. I also got quite an assortment of motor parts cut, and now they just have to be shaped and assembled. This is where the fun part comes in. These pieces are pretty small and I'm going to have to start using toothpicks for some parts as I can't find dowel that is small enough. Either way, thanks for looking in.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Ken,
Here's a full sized one hand built especially for Arizona's Centennial celebration.
It's clad with Arizona mined copper and named the Copper Chopper.
Thought you might enjoy the look.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is pretty cool Gene. I bet that puppy is worth a few bucks. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea were still here waiting and watching progress. I'm intrigued by your work keep em comin


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> That is pretty cool Gene. I bet that puppy is worth a few bucks. Thanks for posting the picture.


The builder was interviewed on TV. He did not charge the state for it. it's an official, state commissioned and state owned "artifact". They will raffle it off in February. The Centennial date is 2/14/12.
The builder said that he would value it between 60 and 80K. I figured more.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Squeezed in another 2 hours after work today. Managed to get some more of the engine shaped and drilled the parts to accept the "rivits". Glued them in and now I have to wait until tomorrow to cut them down to size.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a bunch of carborator parts I had left over from my chainsaw. Laughing. Good progress ken


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

EPIC, yes


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I ride it yet?

Man you are amazing. I could never do such fine (small or really cool take your pick) work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Can I ride it lmao. I'd like to ride it after Johnny.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So I managed to squeeze in another hour after work today. I'm going back out after I have something to eat. As you may or may not remember, Mrs Kenbo and the girls watch Survivor on Wednesdays which means that Kenbo is in the shop. :thumbsup: This is the progress that I made today in the one hour that I had. I didn't get any shop time yesterday because I spent the evening watching movies with the ladies of the house. Good times. Either way, here is the delicate process of building the motor.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Who needs to watch tv when you got O.C.C right here. Your attention to detail is spot on. Great progress. Oh and I got second dibs on riding it after Johnny :laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh geeze! This so neat.
Taking the time to post these is good of you.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so I squeezed in another 3 hours on the motor tonight. If you are ever going to attempt one of these, firstly, get yourself a magnifier and secondly add a pair of tweezers to your woodworking tools list. :laughing: Anyway, I managed to get the transmission, oil pan, clutch cover and all of the rivets done tonight. I then did a little dry fit using tape to hold it together. I know that some of it doesn't look like much, but it will look a lot better tomorrow, when I glue the motor into the frame. :thumbsup: I'm really loving this project, but my eyesight is hating it. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That bike is so sweet. I can't wait till the bars and seat go on so I can take her for a spin ken. Nice job


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that is just too friggin' cool. :thumbup1:


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Everytime I view your threads I'm like WHAAAT??


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to know how you are cutting perfect circles..as well as the interior circles.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

aaronhl said:


> I would like to know how you are cutting perfect circles..as well as the interior circles.


 
The tires were cut on a scroll saw and then adjust to fit with a disc sander. As for the holes in the transmission, they were drilled using a 3/16" brad point bit and then a 1/8" hole to finish it off. Some of the other holes in the engine were drilled with a 3/32" bit and then filled with dowels. Thanks for the kind words guys. I wasn't sure how this project would affect my sanity, but it seems to be intact so far.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I wasn't sure how this project would affect my sanity, but it seems to be intact so far.


Are you sure? :laughing:
One thing is certain....you are "crazy good" with a scroll saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ever wonder what 39 hours of work looks like?*

It looks like these next photos. I got another 2 hours in today and managed to get the seat cut and shaped and got the engine glued into the frame. That was the hard part. My big fingers just wont fit in those small spaces and there isn't really anywhere to get a clamp in there. I also made 2 spark plugs. That was a pain. I needed to cut 1/32" grooves in a 1/8" dowel and then cut them to size and glue them in. I had to fabricate a fence for my scroll saw. Very primative, but it worked. Either way, that's all I could get done today and tomorrow is another day. Now comes the tedious parts. I'm hoping for the best. We will see. Thanks for the kind words and for looking in.
Ken


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow. You almost want that in a plastic box when your done with it so you don't drop it. That would be bad. Good job.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey are you putting a kick stand on there?Just curious.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm liking it a bunch, Ken.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Hey are you putting a kick stand on there?Just curious.


 
If it is anything like the larger one that I made, the foot rests will hold the bike upright but who knows, I may put one on this bike.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I think the kick stand will add to the final details. But You don't need me to tell you. Keep it up.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another 6 hours on the bike today and let me tell you, that it was tiny, time consuming work to say the least. The gas tank, the shifter, the brake pedal and the foot rests are all that I got done in 6 hours, but it was an enjoyable 6 hours. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, and I mean this on only the very best of ways... dude you are a freak! Absolutely amazing piece. Keep it coming.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's not the first time that I've been called a freak and I'm sure that it wont be the last time. :laughing: Thanks for the kind? words. I've been looking at the photos, and I think the front bottom of the tank needs a little shape. It's way too square. I'll have to fix that tomorrow.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just let me know when its finished and I'll give you my address.... You can send it Freight collect....

Ken, brother that is looking so sick I can't tell you. It's far better than anything OCC puts out by far.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Kenbo

as usual I can not find the words - Thank goodness my family does not read this forum - my Christmas Keepsake boxes and desk would never hold a candle to your work!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey johnnie we still can't ride kenbo's bike Yet !!! he hasn't put handle bars on yet. :laughing: I think he's doing that on purpose so nobody can ride away on it. I'll just have to wait. Good job ken the fine details are starting to show.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazing, just totally freaking amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> I've been looking at the photos, and I think the front bottom of the tank needs a little shape. It's way too square. I'll have to fix that tomorrow.


I think it looks like a Sportster......

https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/i...3ctjtXMU3nyZOkJGEuZeW18FQpbM7tlP4OMuaFhvwntJQ

I wouldn't change it ......but hey....It's not me that has an unbelievable talent.....nice job, Ken


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

just wondering if the wheels turn? moving parts?? not to take away from the amazing amount of detail in this. Great Job!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

RDufner said:


> just wondering if the wheels turn? moving parts?? not to take away from the amazing amount of detail in this. Great Job!!!


 
Yes, the steering works and the wheels turn. That's part of it's charm I think. I spent another 8 hours on the bike today and I'm not sure if the progress photos reflect the amount of work that was done. Either way, I had a great time so it really doesn't matter if the pictures reflect the work done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Now the shaping of the handle bars and the pipes*


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Whooohooooo we got bars can we take it out for a ride. Maybe not ken hasn't mounted them according to pics. Maybe next time. Looking good I can't wait till its done.


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

simply amazing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Did another 3 hours on the bike tonight and managed to get the handlebars shaped, the pipes shaped and the pipes and mufflers installed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Man ken that bike is friggen awesome.the pipes look hot. Your killin me with those bars your just teasing me. When do the bars go on. I can't wait :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Man ken that bike is friggen awesome.the pipes look hot. Your killin me with those bars your just teasing me. When do the bars go on. I can't wait :laughing:


 
Hopefully, the bars will be on tomorrow. I need to make the grips, signals and mirrors first.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You mean there's more to the detail. It just keeps getting better. Good build. You got skills.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

BigBull said:


> Oh boy, I'm on this like a duck on a june-bug. I gotta see how this comes out. Thanks, Kenbo, keep it coming.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Really, truly incredible!

And I bet you can carve the manufacturers name and logo into those grips


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Last time I looked at this thread it was 2 pages. You are a machine! The bike is looking phenomenal, great attention to detail. Haven't done much scroll saw work myself but it looks like you have a real talent at it. Keep up the good work and posts.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm really excited about this awesome build. You're doing way more detail than I would have guessed and it is looking just amazing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*The much awaited handlebars*

Another 2 hours on the bike and some good progress was accomplished. The handlebars were installed with the grips and the clutch handle and the front brake handle. I also got the fins cut and installed on the mufflers. I also got the back seat cut and painted. There are still a lot more small little things to make like marker lights, signals, mirrors, kickstand, etc. Stay tuned guys. More to come.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ken all those details you did are outstanding !!! Now can I ride? Laughing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Ken all those details you did are outstanding !!! Now can I ride? Laughing.


 
No gas. :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha. I wonder if gas is cheaper in Canada ?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Ha ha ha. I wonder if gas is cheaper in Canada ?


 
Heck no. We are at around $1.30 a litre which would be $5.20 a gallon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I'll have to bring my own gas then laughing some more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Except for the finish, it's done*

Well, the bike is finished. It's a sort of bitter sweet victory as I've really been enjoying this one. As frustrating as the original one was to make, this one was an extremely enjoyable project and I'm kind of sad to see its finale. Checking the logged hours, this bike took a total of 65 hours. I still have to apply the spray finish, which will be a spray gloss varnish. I'll be sure to post some photos when the finish is dry. Thanks for following along and for blasting me with compliments all the way. You guys rock.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well ken I'm sad and glad its done. You did a fabulous job on it. This has been a great build to follow. You have inspired a lot of people here including me. Words can't describe your work. Your family must be proud of you, and your Pop's will be very happy. Thanks for sharing, keep em coming.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Just fantastic!
I see you added the seat fringe during the photo session. Nice touch.
You have inspired awe and wonder with this build. It's been an honor to be able to follow along. 
Thanks, Ken.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Just fantastic!
> I see you added the seat fringe during the photo session. Nice touch.
> You have inspired awe and wonder with this build. It's been an honor to be able to follow along.
> Thanks, Ken.


I didn't notice the fringe until you pointed it out. There's a lot of detail that wasn't specifically pointed out. The more I look the more I see. And the more impressed I become.

This really came together to be an amazing work of art. Ken's dad is going to be thrilled when he receives this masterpiece. Ken, thank you for taking us along for the ride. It'd be a real shame if you hadn't. Incredible work man!


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

The only good thing about a Kenbo string/project coming to a end is you know a new one will start up shortly.

Thanks Ken


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

super cool - i like it alot - just shows what some people can do when they have a few tools - love the detail!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Ken

I watch your build threads with great admiration of your superior patience and dexterity.

A young friend of mine mentioned he was getting into woodcarving and I sent him a picture of your build.

You are now responsible for enlightening another generation of woodworkers

Thank you so much......
Tom


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome! I thought I was pretty good in the shop, but not even close.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys have no idea how much it humbles me to be complimented by talented woodworkers as yourselves. It always amazes me how others can admire my work and yet I seem to always find the flaws. Thank you for all the kind words and compliments. I've applied 5 coats of laquer on this project thus far and have a few more to go. I will be sure to post the photos when it is done.
Thanks once again.
Ken


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Another 2 hours on the bike and some good progress was accomplished. The handlebars were installed with the grips and the clutch handle and the front brake handle. I also got the fins cut and installed on the mufflers. I also got the back seat cut and painted. There are still a lot more small little things to make like marker lights, signals, mirrors, kickstand, etc. Stay tuned guys. More to come.
> View attachment 31833
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of MPG ??? very nice kenbo


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure on the MPG Del. I have to wait for the finish to dry before I can take her for a spin.
:laughing:


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> You guys have no idea how much it humbles me to be complimented by talented woodworkers as yourselves. It always amazes me how others can admire my work and yet I seem to always find the flaws.


Isn't that always how it goes, people that didnt build it seem to love it - but when we build it we always seem to find the "flaws" or something we wish we would have done different or something we would change.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've alway said were are own worst critic.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Knebo, if I were 2 inches tall, I'd want that. Heck I'm over 5' tall and want it....

A really nice piece of modeling with intense attention to detail and superb craftsmanship!


----------



## Old Dutchman (Nov 2, 2011)

To Me, That is amazing! You can be so patient. How much can You carve in Your sleep?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just wanted to bump this up so the new members can see it.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy cow. That's incredible!


----------

